# Best Trail Cam?



## iceman64 (Jul 26, 2009)

im in the market for a new trail camera. whats the best but not the most expencive. im looking around $200.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2009)

iceman64 said:


> im in the market for a new trail camera. whats the best but not the most expencive. im looking around $200.



For that price range, the Scoutguard is getting a lot of rave reviews. Check the trailcam forum and look at different pic's taken by different models. www.chasingame.com has an excellent product review section.
Personally, I'd buy 2 Moultrie D-40's for that same money. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## CamoCop (Jul 31, 2009)

Moultrie I40


----------



## florida boy (Aug 2, 2009)

I used to say moultire but they are having major issues with the display screens . I bought a scoutguard from jeffshuntingstore.com and love it . My moultries are falling off fast .


----------



## mr4shootin (Aug 6, 2009)

Cudde Capture


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Aug 7, 2009)

Stealth Cam Prowler


----------



## Timbo 66 (Aug 15, 2009)

I-40


----------



## outsideman (Sep 22, 2009)

(I-40)  The LCD screens go bad and Moultrie won't acknowledge there's a problem..


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Sep 22, 2009)

I own several Stealth cams.  (4)and have never had any trouble with them.  They all work great however I don't like the IR models because they don't shoot any color, however I think the Prowler does?  Is that correct Sheldon?   The one nock I have against Stealth Cams and its really not the camera but their 12 volt battery is they don't last.  I purchased the 12 volt battery and love the fact that I can take 2 or even 3 thousand pics with them and still have battery life however the problem is after about 1 year the battery won't hold a charge and has to be replaced.  They are hard to find so i'm thinking maybe that was not such a great idea.


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 23, 2009)

The new Bushnell Trophy Cam 5.0 is a great camera.  Its loaded with features.  Its small, runs on AA batteries for a long time (6mo they say). I have not owned mine that long.  Great IR.  Great day & night pic's You can choose 3mp or 5mp, video or still pictures.  Great trigger speed too.  If you can't tell I really like this camera.


----------



## dfhooked (Oct 1, 2009)

for 200 the trophy cam is it, killer pics, videos and a 2 year warranty. Let me know if you need one i am a dealer for cams


----------



## dc410n1 (Oct 9, 2009)

The Bushnell Trophy or the scottguard are  both  great cameras and worth the money. I also have a Cam Trakker, I think the best camera on the market but the trakker will set you back $400.00 bucks but worth it.


----------

